# Ivermectin 1% dosage



## Angeliki Manouselis (Dec 26, 2019)

I think I have a case of lungworms in my herd. 
I was told to give this injectable wormer orally but I don’t remember the dosage. 
Can anyone please help?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 20, 2020)

I would like to know this too.

@Goat Whisperer @frustratedearthmother @Nifty @Southern by choice @B&B Happy goats @OneFineAcre @animalmom @babsbag @Pearce Pastures @RollingAcres @farmerjan @Wehner Homestead @Sweet horizon Nigerians


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 20, 2020)

Angeliki Manouselis said:


> I think I have a case of lungworms in my herd.
> I was told to give this injectable wormer orally but I don’t remember the dosage.
> Can anyone please help?
> View attachment 68356


How did everything go?


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 20, 2020)

1cc per 40lbs orally.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> I would like to know this too.
> 
> @Goat Whisperer @frustratedearthmother @Nifty @Southern by choice @B&B Happy goats @OneFineAcre @animalmom @babsbag @Pearce Pastures @RollingAcres @farmerjan @Wehner Homestead @Sweet horizon Nigerians


I use the ivermectin  horse paste for day 1 and safe guard for day one and do the safe guard for a total of three days...then repeat  in ten days....but that only what I do, others may do things differently, we are living in parasite heaven here in Florida...


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> 1cc per 40lbs orally.


What brand and dosage?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I use the ivermectin  horse paste for day 1 and safe guard for day one and do the safe guard for a total of three days...then repeat  in ten days....but that only what I do, others may do things differently, we are living in parasite heaven here in Florida...


They have the horse paste at Wal-Mart but it is 1.87. What kind of safeguard? They have pills, powder, cattle, sheep/goat, horse.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

I use Manna pro positive pellet goat dewormer (morantel tartrate 0.097%) which treats barber pole worm. But I usually only use it in spring.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 22, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> They have the horse paste at Wal-Mart but it is 1.87. What kind of safeguard? They have pills, powder, cattle, sheep/goat, horse.


Liquid safeguard......read the label  for dosage (I use more than label states,  but we are in Florda)...land of parasites


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 22, 2020)

They don't have safeguard just the 1.87 ivermectin horse paste.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 22, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> They don't have safeguard just the 1.87 ivermectin horse paste.


Is there a Tractor supply or farm store near  you ? You can order  on Jeffers also.


----------

